# how to start racing pigeons



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

i know this sounds i bit funny but how do i start i have got a loft got pigeons but they are not ringed due to the man i bought them off saying that he does not like ringing them beause ifr they fly far a way then he would have too go and get it i have 6 pigeons 2 breeding pair and two others what do i need to do to get started i am only 15 so getting the money is hard


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

As far as i know you can't race a bird with out a band, and it can't be a split band. The AU sells them at about 45 cents each.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

are you a member of a race club in your area?
you would have to raise some babies from the breeders that you have now and then band them with either IF or AU seamless bands in order to race them
you will also need a race clock
either a electronic one or a manual one
the electronic ones can be a bit expensive


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hello JAMES, First let say I know that you live in ENGLAND so AU BANDS are of no use to you as you need bands from the English racing groups. I also belive that the birds that you bought that were unbanded are more likely poor racers and you should look for a racing club close to where you live and make contact with them.I am sure that our members in the UK can and will help you out,and some will be along shortly. * GEORGE


----------



## loftys homers (Jan 23, 2009)

*hi james*

hi, james my name is keith. what part of england do you live in, i think i might be able to source some clubs in your area that you can contact as most clubs encourage young people to join there clubs and its free for first time members secondly the club members generally would provide you with some youngsters to start of. if you check out this site you might be able to get a number for a local club, but if not email me and il send some mails on your behalf to try get you started. www.racingpigeon.co.uk or www.rpra.org also (01938)552360 thats the number for british homing world aka. royal pigeon racing association.. they will have numbers for local clubs, now if you have any more bother email me : [email protected] and il try source some numbers for ye. i live in dublin ireland by the way anyhow i wish you well in your new adventure, dont give up persevere pigeon racing is a wonderfull rewarding hobby god bless. keith


----------



## loftys homers (Jan 23, 2009)

*its keith again*

hi james there is a member who is from england on this forum her name is mary from exeter if you sent her a line im sure she could help you with numbers and club names etc. she is a very nice and obliging women and if she can help you she will so you have options my friend god bless


----------



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

Maryofexeter (Becky) is from the US ,Salisbury North Carolina


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

george simon said:


> *Hello JAMES, First let say I know that you live in ENGLAND so AU BANDS are of no use to you as you need bands from the English racing groups. I also belive that the birds that you bought that were unbanded are more likely poor racers and you should look for a racing club close to where you live and make contact with them.I am sure that our members in the UK can and will help you out,and some will be along shortly. * GEORGE


it would be hard to know or say if the pigeons you have are poor racers...
since they are not banded they have never been raced


----------



## pigeon_racer (Jan 12, 2009)

*Racing Pigeons*

James,


Lofty Homers seems like he can get you pointed in the right direction. From your post you seem to be a person who loves the pigeons you presently have. You will need to make some choices depending on what you would like to do with your pigeons. 

If A: You just want to fly the progeny from your present birds for the sheer enjoyment then keep the birds you have. I started with unbanded birds for a few of my breeders. You will need to find a local organization and mentor. I'm sure that once you find a local organization there will people that will be willing to help and answer all of your questions about the sport. They will help you get bands for your youngsters raised from your present stock. Then enjoy watching the youngsters grow and learn as much as you can and good luck with your racing. Your birds will perform for you to the best of their ability as long as you keep them healthy and avoid getting too crowded with gift birds from flyers and raising more youngsters than you have space for. Overcrowding is the biggest danger to your birds health. Don't worry about winning, worry about the birds first, winning will come with time.

If B: You want to race pigeons and be extremely competative you will probably need to upgrade your stock. Besides joinging a local organization the same still applies, read and learn all you can. Be careful of getting bit by this bug too hard as trying to beat the best will not be easy. It is easy to convince yourself that you will need such and such bloodlines to be competative and whatever they are there will be some expense involved. You will still need a local mentor as they can help you avoid mistakes. Making mistakes is alright as long as you learn from them. If this is the route you choose you will have hours of enjoyment trying to figure out what system you want to use when racing your birds. To enjoy your birds the most under a system, choose one that most closely fits your lifestyle and situation because it makes it easier on you and the birds.

James, I wish you all the luck in the world and I will be available to answer questions as much as I can. If you don't always want to use Pigeon Talk you may e-mail me at: [email protected]. It's refreshing too see someone who loves his birds for the birds themselves, again good luck!!

Ralph


----------



## loftys homers (Jan 23, 2009)

**** sorry dude actually tought she was from exeter in the midlands in england , sorry about that bogey observation.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

loftys homers said:


> hi, james my name is keith. what part of england do you live in, i think i might be able to source some clubs in your area that you can contact as most clubs encourage young people to join there clubs and its free for first time members secondly the club members generally would provide you with some youngsters to start of. if you check out this site you might be able to get a number for a local club, but if not email me and il send some mails on your behalf to try get you started. www.racingpigeon.co.uk or www.rpra.org also (01938)552360 thats the number for british homing world aka. royal pigeon racing association.. they will have numbers for local clubs, now if you have any more bother email me : [email protected] and il try source some numbers for ye. i live in dublin ireland by the way anyhow i wish you well in your new adventure, dont give up persevere pigeon racing is a wonderfull rewarding hobby god bless. keith


Thanks for the help !


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

loftys homers said:


> **** sorry dude actually tought she was from exeter in the midlands in england , sorry about that bogey observation.


 It's alright. My name on here always causes a lot of confusion. People either think I live in another country or my name is actually Mary 
When actually, it came from one of the pigeons that served in WWII, by the name of Mary of Exeter


----------



## loftys homers (Jan 23, 2009)

*becky*

ye sorry about that feel a little dizzy but such is life live and learn anyhow nice to meet ye becky


----------



## loftys homers (Jan 23, 2009)

no bother you guys helped me swings in roundabouts as my gramps used to say


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

thanks for all your help


----------



## pigeon_racer (Jan 12, 2009)

*New Fancier*

James,

Could you please keep me updated on your progress no matter what you choose to do, I'm truley interested! Thank you.

Ralph


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

pigeon_racer said:


> James,
> 
> Could you please keep me updated on your progress no matter what you choose to do, I'm truley interested! Thank you.
> 
> Ralph


yea thanks for the comment i have found someone who is willing to start me from the biginning a gain and help me build me up a gain you can see pics of my new racers the 08 ybs are mine other ones which i sell this man has given me 3 pairs of racing pigeons for free he said that he would do any thing too get young blood back into it he gave me a racing clock and some of his 2009 seemless bands and hes going to help me train them as well any way thank you for showing an interset


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

thats great man 
im glad you found someone who was willing to help you out and teach you the ropes of pigeon racing.
once you learn and get the hang of it do the same for someone else


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

StoN3d said:


> thats great man
> im glad you found someone who was willing to help you out and teach you the ropes of pigeon racing.
> once you learn and get the hang of it do the same for someone else


do not worry i will do it for some one else i have offered to clean his pond in return(as my job is a pond techision) but he said he would not like anytine in return he said what he gets out of it is he knows that there is young blood in the sport as i am 15 boy its good bying 15


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

and he said most pigeon fancers will help peaple out even if your in comperison with them


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I noticed that in England it seems that a lot pigeon fanciers like to help newbie by giving them free birds to start the hobby. That is cool to know.

I also understand that building a loft requires certain requirements as well--say dimensions, etc. Also as I understand banded pigeons require certain certificates ofr ownership. I mean you can't just keep a banded pigeon that traps at your place. If you want the pigeon, you have to contact the owner and get the ownership's certificate.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

james fillbrook said:


> ......he said what he gets out of it is he knows that there is young blood in the sport as i am 15 boy its good being 15


Enjoy it while it lasts, cause it goes by pretty quick !


----------



## pigeon_racer (Jan 12, 2009)

James,

This is great news! If you're lucky you may also have found a new lifelong friend. I am new to this forum, where are the pictures of your birds posted? Thanks for letting me know! James I went back to your post with the pictures and figured out how to access them. Good looking birds, I really liked the pictures of your nestboxes on the pole, great idea! I had never seen anyone with these type of nestboxes, they're alright!! Again thanks for the pictures and the answer to my posts. Good Luck!!

Ralph


----------

